# Don Pepin Garcia My Father Belicoso Cigar Review - Good draw, good smoke, avg tatse



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

If your looking for a spicey sticvk, thats complex, and not harsh, THEN THIS IS NOT FOR YOU. WAY WAY WAY over priced and to be honest, I've smoke ...

Read the full review here: Don Pepin Garcia My Father Belicoso Cigar Review - Good draw, good smoke, avg tatse


----------

